# Paw Licking - Is it really a problem?



## ElCapitano (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi,
I’ve read as much on here as I can find regarding paw licking but not much fits.
We have a Cockapoo dog, he’s 3 months shy of his 3rd birthday. He’s healthy and has three walks a day - mostly pavement in the Winter, grass/mud tracks on weekends and the lighter seasons.
He eats a raw diet of meat bones and offal and is a very happy little lad and loves being around the family.
He’s licked his paws from as long ago as I can remember, but seems to do it as a grooming thing, all off them. He has no skin conditions, diet rules out yeast infection and what he’s walking on seems to make no difference. Vets don’t recognise anything. But am I worrying over nothing?


----------



## fowler1947 (Oct 26, 2012)

My cockapoo does this too and it seems to be a grooming thing. He has no signs of nail fungus or skin issues. He is stubborn, as all cockapoos are, so if I tell him to stop he just moves to where I can’t see him and proceeds with his grooming.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

You messed up the usual link to your website Amy


----------

